# Austin TX Social Anxiety Community & Meetup Group



## TheBakeryBenefactor (Nov 10, 2010)

reddit.com/r/SocialAnxietyAustin

A community for folks with social phobia in Austin Texas. Post meetups, ask if anybody wants to go get some food, or just say hey.


----------

